# Finally got a projector



## pyrohusband (Sep 2, 2012)

Well after many long months of debating whether or not to order a projector I finally broke down and ordered a Optoma H180x.
So far I am very pleased with it. It seems to have nice contrast and the black levels are much better than I expected for such a entry level projector. I wish I could find some info about getting the color settings adjusted closer to where they should be. There just isn't much info out on these yet.
If anyone would have some recommendations for me to look at I would ne grateful.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would pick up one of the various video calibration disks available and go from there. You can find a how to link in my signature. :T


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Get a Blu-ray Disc for adjusting your system. The newest and best are the _'Spears & Munsil HD Benchmark 2nd Edition'_ and _'Ted's LightSpace Calibration Disk'_. There is a persistent myth in the home theater community that copying display menu settings values from other owners of the same display will result in yours looking the same. The likelihood of this happening is very remote. This is due to the relatively wide tolerances of components used in the construction of consumer grade electronics. Even the $30k Dolby Labs reference monitor must be calibrated individually. With no reference for comparison, or test instruments to verify accuracy, copied settings will either be pleasing or not. What seems right to you visually may not be correct according to video industry standards. You may be looking at a distorted image and not realize it. The human visual system is very easily fooled. Using a test disc will teach you about proper video performance and provide proven test signals for verification. 

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## pyrohusband (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the quick responses guys. Is it possible with these disc calibrations to get much improvement just by the human eye without meters?


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

pyrohusband said:


> Thanks for the quick responses guys. Is it possible with these disc calibrations to get much improvement just by the human eye without meters?


Actually, they are the best method for aligning your system short of acquiring test instruments, the necessary software, and instruction in how to use them. The included test patterns provide a comparative methodology that enables visual alignment to a technical reference. The human visual system is quite sensitive and reliable if you have an objective comparative reference for judgement. You could also hire a professional calibrator who has the necessary equipment, software, and formal training. A good first step to understanding and achieving the right performance from your system is to learn what it takes from a tutorial program like the ones I noted above.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Even the THX optimizer found on some Disney BluRay discs is better than nothing and will get it looking much better than just doing nothing.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I would try a calibration disk as mentioned and if you aren't happy after using it go for the pro calibration. Congrats on getting your projector.


----------



## pyrohusband (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks again for all the replies. I did borrow a Spears & Munsil calibration blu ray from a friend to try out. I will mess with it this evening and respond back.


----------

